
Engineering Tests to Evaluate the Feasibility of Solar Pavement Technology - ph0rque
https://www.mdpi.com/2227-7080/8/1/9/htm
======
emsign

      The SRPs shear test results could not be compared directly to
      published ASTM standards due to the unique nature and/or geometry
      of the SRPs.
    
      Due to the unique nature of the SRPs and the materials used to
      manufacture them, no direct comparison to concrete, asphalt,
      or other plastic materials can be made
    

Then what's the point? Put the solar panels on your roof, at a more optimal
angle, away from grit, dirt and mud. You get way more electricity out of it
and they are much cheaper. God dammit, this research is from 2020! Why is the
solar roadways bandwaggon still rolling?

Seriously asphalt roads are proven and tested technology, no compound elements
that also incorporate solar panels and electrical connections can compete with
this matured technology. Asphalt roads if done correctly last for decades!
Exactly the same with normal solar panels, they are a proven mature technology
if you put them somewhere with unobstructed view to the sky at an optimal
angle, you may have to give them a quick cleanup every few years depending on
your climate. Why combine both things and create something that does boths
jobs terribly????!!! We have lots of unused roof space everywhere. Highways in
the US mostly have this wide strip between the roads, where you can put up
solar panels if you really want solar roads so badly, though why would you
want to put them there instead near industry and housing, I don't know.
Charging electric cars with induction? Another useless and terribly
inefficient technology.

It is just jaw dropping how people buy into these stupid ideas. I honestly
believe it's a scam, these founders and engineers know it's not feasable but
it's one way to get dumb money and publish papers.

Yeah, MDPI is an open access publisher. Anyone can send in their low quality
work there.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDPI#Controversies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDPI#Controversies)

------
aurizon
I can see huge problems with this, all the way from having to take 120,000
pound big rig loads to surface wear causing lowering of transparency by
surface dirt by abrasion as well as obscuration of the surface by that dirt,
as as dropped oil etc. Surface breakage by hard stones etc - the few test
roads made were total failures.

~~~
emsign
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6n8UEKZies](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6n8UEKZies)

Dave Jones did lots of videos debunking this bullshit.

~~~
aurizon
Thanks for that! A valuable comparison to the official glowing reports of the
'valuable lessons'. Looks like a cover of pure diamond would resist the
scratches, and in the netherland, their groos national product would enable
them to cover a few square meters a year. This is a dog that never hunted, not
a paw hit the ground, this dog is as dead as Monty Python's parrot
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZw35VUBdzo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZw35VUBdzo)

